# MANCHESTER | The Blade & Three60 | 154m | 51 fl | 153m | 51 fl | U/C



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

*The Blade & Three60 *| Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click

Location

Address: Silvercroft Street, M15
Ward: Deansgate
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate
Project facts

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Number of storeys: 52 | 52
Height: 154 metres | 154 metres
Number of apartments: 855


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Two more towers are well underway in Manchester, England. They will join a cluster of other towers within the area. Three60 being a little special as it will be the first cylinder shape tower for the city.



















Pictures thanks to the guys over on the Manchester forum!


----------



## Caiman (Jul 11, 2003)

The Blade really starting to make its presence known next to Elizabeth tower now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462739276232380417

















The Blade & Three60 | Crown Street | 154/154m |...


From 51st floor




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 15:*

Construction in Manchester by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

That pillar would really get on my nerves.(being so close to the window and obscuring the view)

Click on the link st the bottom for the virtual tour.

Knight Knox - Linkedin

Introducing Three60, Manchester's first cylindrical skyscraper.









































Three60 | Knight Knox


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

The Blade rising with cladding now visible. _(The recently completed Elizabeth tower to the left)_








r



















Next door is Three60 which is a little behind The Blade but the core is progressing.










Pics thanks to Ferg!

These two towers will fit nicely with the surrounding cluster. More talls also expected within the next few years.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490655339976577024


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Definitely an amazing view.


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

The Blade update, pic thanks to Dandotco:










ThreeSixty starting to rise next door, first cylinder shaped skyscraper for Manchester. Pic thanks to Yorkieboy71:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Probably on minor thing is that the buildings seem to have a very similar facade design and shape. Personally I like to see more variation.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

This question has already been raised. However, the standard is high and the towers are different in shape, height and detail which helps to moderate this cluster. And most cities worldwide tend to repeat the same formulas of glazing now - Melbourne for example is one of the worst in this regard.


----------



## Caiman (Jul 11, 2003)

Both progressing nicely.



jrb said:


> Casmedia - Instagram





iamtheSTIG said:


> Three60 showing 16 this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

If you count the floors (in the last pic) the core numbering doesn't add up, it's lagging by 1(floor) 
Wondering if the 2nd floor starts @ top of the podium?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/13

MEDI 110 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

The Blade coming along nicely, Three60 a few months behind. Pics thanks to @AC1 on the Manchester thread. Many more great shots over there. Some highlights:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I spent a week in Manchester this month. Amazing city


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Shots by @ferge


----------

